# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  The Gunman that Defended the Salon Defying the Closure Order

## CCTelander

This is insanely good. Activism that actually works. Give it a look.





ETA: Link to live streaming platform:

https://monkeytorture.com/

----------


## Anti Globalist

Everybody that defies these orders are heroes in my book.

----------


## CCTelander

> Everybody that defies these orders are heroes in my book.



I couldn't agree more.

----------


## CCTelander

A link to Murdock Pizgatti's Feed the Need page. These guys look to be worthy of some support:

https://www.dontcomply.com/feed-the-need-2019/

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I couldn't agree more.


If I could I'd be giving every single one of them a medal of honor.

----------


## CCTelander

"Upon arriving the next door tenant was a pet groomer who had business coming in and out she remarked several times about how terrible it was that the salon was opening because it was against the law. That always irks me a bit when people fall back to 'the law' being equal to morality, which it's not." - Murdoch Pizgatti

----------


## CCTelander

Bump

----------


## CCTelander

"An armed society is a polite society." -Robert A. Heinlein

----------


## CCTelander

Starting at 8:18 or so:

"I believe that, in my street activism, in all of the events we've done that with armed people, with big groups of them we're looking for the opposite of confrontation, we're looking for the opposite of escalation because that's what happens when you're not armed. Police escalate situations when they know they have the upper hand, when thay are able to push you around and they can bully you. um, that is what we try to avoid by showing up armed. Because when we do that, when we show that we can't just be pushed uh to the side, a different thing happens. Conversation happens. They decide to dialog, they decide to um have a conversation with you and that is exactly what everybody wants in the in the situation, they want that moment to talk. Because you can find some common ground with another human when you're actually talking to each other.

And um, and uh many times you've seen the videos of police brutality in protests, in unarmed protests, of them pepper spraying everybody, of them pushing them back of them just throwing their weight around with their weapons.* But when everybody is fully armed that never has happened.* Go back and look at our events that we've done. We've done many, many, many events for years, well armed. *There has never been a case where they start pushing everyone around.*" (Emphasis mine)

ALWAYS negotiate from a position of strength. ALWAYS. Otherwise you lose every time.

----------


## CCTelander

A big piece of the puzzle.

----------


## CCTelander

> Starting at 8:18 or so:
> 
> "I believe that, in my street activism, in all of the events we've done that with armed people, with big groups of them we're looking for the opposite of confrontation, we're looking for the opposite of escalation because that's what happens when you're not armed. Police escalate situations when they know they have the upper hand, when thay are able to push you around and they can bully you. um, that is what we try to avoid by showing up armed. Because when we do that, when we show that we can't just be pushed uh to the side, a different thing happens. Conversation happens. They decide to dialog, they decide to um have a conversation with you and that is exactly what everybody wants in the in the situation, they want that moment to talk. Because you can find some common ground with another human when you're actually talking to each other.
> 
> And um, and uh many times you've seen the videos of police brutality in protests, in unarmed protests, of them pepper spraying everybody, of them pushing them back of them just throwing their weight around with their weapons.* But when everybody is fully armed that never has happened.* Go back and look at our events that we've done. We've done many, many, many events for years, well armed. *There has never been a case where they start pushing everyone around.*" (Emphasis mine)
> 
> ALWAYS negotiate from a position of strength. ALWAYS. Otherwise you lose every time.



Important enough to repeat.

----------


## CCTelander

bump(stock)

----------


## PAF

> Starting at 8:18 or so:
> 
> "I believe that, in my street activism, in all of the events we've done that with armed people, with big groups of them we're looking for the opposite of confrontation, we're looking for the opposite of escalation because that's what happens when you're not armed. Police escalate situations when they know they have the upper hand, when thay are able to push you around and they can bully you. um, that is what we try to avoid by showing up armed. Because when we do that, when we show that we can't just be pushed uh to the side, a different thing happens. Conversation happens. They decide to dialog, they decide to um have a conversation with you and that is exactly what everybody wants in the in the situation, they want that moment to talk. Because you can find some common ground with another human when you're actually talking to each other.
> 
> And um, and uh many times you've seen the videos of police brutality in protests, in unarmed protests, of them pepper spraying everybody, of them pushing them back of them just throwing their weight around with their weapons.* But when everybody is fully armed that never has happened.* Go back and look at our events that we've done. We've done many, many, many events for years, well armed. *There has never been a case where they start pushing everyone around.*" (Emphasis mine)
> 
> ALWAYS negotiate from a position of strength. ALWAYS. Otherwise you lose every time.

----------


## CCTelander

> 



 

Thanks.

----------


## CCTelander

bump

----------


## CCTelander

Bump

----------


## CCTelander

You know, I wonder if people are appreciating the true gravity and magnitude of what Pizgatti and his group are accomplishing.

These guys started out protesting the harassment by police of people in Texas who had the audacity to open carry, especially rifles. So Pizgatti and his group "Don't Comply," in cooperation with "Come and Take It" Texas, staged marches and major events where people showed up HEAVILY ARMED to protest that harassment. They surrounded police stations with HUNDREDS of heavily armed protesters and even staged a mock mass shooting near the University of Texas at Austin. Yes, that's the same University of Texas at Austin where Charles Whitman went on his rampage in 1966. Thanks to their efforts police stopped harassing open carryers STATEWIDE.

These guys were also involved in an incident where they* "held off the Bureau of Land Management on the Red River whenever they were trying to take the land like the Bundy's*."

Nowadays they've been doing things like supporting and defending people opening their businesses in defiance of lockdown orders, and they do something they call "Feed the Need."

Now, this Feed the Need thing is interesting. What they do is they go out and feed the homeless in their area, and they do it while heavily armed. You might think "Big deal. Lots of people feed the homeless." But the thing is it's *illegal* to feed the homeless in Texas. So these guys are going out, heavily armed, and feeding the homeless in violation of the law. Not only that, every time they hold a Feed the Need event they call the police and inform them of where and when the event is to take place. The cops don't show up. I guess they have more important things to deal with.

This is genius strategy. These guys' "thing" is to go out and do activism heavily armed. In the modern environment that's likely to draw a *lot* of flak. So, they add feeding the homeless to their repertoire. It's a brilliant PR move. It provides a certain amount of cover for their other activities. Sure the media will want to pillory these guys for being heavily armed, but there will always be someone there to say "Sure, they're a bit quirky, doing it with slung AR 15s, but the DO feed the homeless." It tends to deflect a lot of criticism.

The same kind of effect could be achieved by helping the widows and orphans of servicemen killed in action, the wives and children of active duty servicemen, helping the poor to learn how to garden or change their own brake pads or anything else that could be widely perceived as a "good deed."

I think this is the key to reproducing Pizgatti's success elsewhere.

----------


## CCTelander

> You know, I wonder if people are appreciating the true gravity and magnitude of what Pizgatti and his group are accomplishing.
> 
> These guys started out protesting the harassment by police of people in Texas who had the audacity to open carry, especially rifles. So Pizgatti and his group "Don't Comply," in cooperation with "Come and Take It" Texas, staged marches and major events where people showed up HEAVILY ARMED to protest that harassment. They surrounded police stations with HUNDREDS of heavily armed protesters and even staged a mock mass shooting near the University of Texas at Austin. Yes, that's the same University of Texas at Austin where Charles Whitman went on his rampage in 1966. Thanks to their efforts police stopped harassing open carryers STATEWIDE.
> 
> These guys were also involved in an incident where they* "held off the Bureau of Land Management on the Red River whenever they were trying to take the land like the Bundy's*."
> 
> Nowadays they've been doing things like supporting and defending people opening their businesses in defiance of lockdown orders, and they do something they call "Feed the Need."
> 
> Now, this Feed the Need thing is interesting. What they do is they go out and feed the homeless in their area, and they do it while heavily armed. You might think "Big deal. Lots of people feed the homeless." But the thing is it's *illegal* to feed the homeless in Texas. So these guys are going out, heavily armed, and feeding the homeless in violation of the law. Not only that, every time they hold a Feed the Need event they call the police and inform them of where and when the event is to take place. The cops don't show up. I guess they have more important things to deal with.
> ...



Nobody has any thoughts on this?

----------


## CCTelander

@Anti Federalist more info on Murdoch Pizgatti and his Don't Comply group.

----------


## CCTelander

Bump for current relevance.

----------


## CCTelander

> Starting at 8:18 or so:
> 
> "I believe that, in my street activism, in all of the events we've done that with armed people, with big groups of them we're looking for the opposite of confrontation, we're looking for the opposite of escalation because that's what happens when you're not armed. Police escalate situations when they know they have the upper hand, when thay are able to push you around and they can bully you. um, that is what we try to avoid by showing up armed. Because when we do that, when we show that we can't just be pushed uh to the side, a different thing happens. Conversation happens. They decide to dialog, they decide to um have a conversation with you and that is exactly what everybody wants in the in the situation, they want that moment to talk. Because you can find some common ground with another human when you're actually talking to each other.
> 
> And um, and uh many times you've seen the videos of police brutality in protests, in unarmed protests, of them pepper spraying everybody, of them pushing them back of them just throwing their weight around with their weapons.* But when everybody is fully armed that never has happened.* Go back and look at our events that we've done. We've done many, many, many events for years, well armed. *There has never been a case where they start pushing everyone around.*" (Emphasis mine)
> 
> ALWAYS negotiate from a position of strength. ALWAYS. Otherwise you lose every time.



This also deserves some attention in light of current events.

----------


## TheTexan

> Starting at 8:18 or so:
> 
> "I believe that, in my street activism, in all of the events we've done that with armed people, with big groups of them we're looking for the opposite of confrontation, we're looking for the opposite of escalation because that's what happens when you're not armed. Police escalate situations when they know they have the upper hand, when thay are able to push you around and they can bully you. um, that is what we try to avoid by showing up armed. Because when we do that, when we show that we can't just be pushed uh to the side, a different thing happens. Conversation happens. They decide to dialog, they decide to um have a conversation with you and that is exactly what everybody wants in the in the situation, they want that moment to talk. Because you can find some common ground with another human when you're actually talking to each other.
> 
> And um, and uh many times you've seen the videos of police brutality in protests, in unarmed protests, of them pepper spraying everybody, of them pushing them back of them just throwing their weight around with their weapons.* But when everybody is fully armed that never has happened.* Go back and look at our events that we've done. We've done many, many, many events for years, well armed. *There has never been a case where they start pushing everyone around.*" (Emphasis mine)
> 
> ALWAYS negotiate from a position of strength. ALWAYS. Otherwise you lose every time.


This x1000

----------


## CCTelander

////

----------


## CCTelander

Bump

----------

